# top fin 50 watt heater



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all I just got my 10 gallon tank set up and I bought 3 tequila sunrise delta guppies. one of them died, but I got 2 more. I have the top fin 50 watt aquarium heater. It doesn't have a clear temperature indication, and the ON light always switches off. The temperature has been slowly dropping. Why is this happening? Anyone else have this heater?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a 50Watt heater in my 10g but it was the Eheim Jager heater. It's normal for the light on a heater to go on and off - it's constantly adjusting the temp' of the water.

Put a thermometer at the opposite corner of the tank than the heater to get a proper temp' reading. (Ex: if your heater is at the back right of the tank, put the thermometer at the front left of the tank.) And, use a glass thermometer - the sticker ones don't work properly.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

The heater is working fine, I believe your tank is still cycling you should have stocked the tank with one fish for a week and then add the other two. Guppies don't really need high temps. 75-79F should be good, that's usually room temp.


----------

